# Sad Songs



## 0212 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi there,
I am desperately looking for some very sad songs! They are my favourite to perform, and I'm specifically looking for lieder (although I'll take any suggestions). I would really like something one could say is the lieder equivalent of Handel's Can I See My Infant Gor'd or Duparc's Au pays ou se fait la guerre, desperately, devastatingly sad and the ideas of loss and death are really reflected in the accompaniment. I want something that won't leave a dry eye in the house!
Thanks in advance, I'd appreciate any suggestions!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Mahler - Kindertotenlieder.


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ What he said, especially #1

The Sea - Edward MacDowell


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

You can't get much sadder that Richard Strauss's _Four Last Songs_.


----------



## 0212 (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you for all the suggestions! I am only in my secod year of conservatoire training so I think the Strauss might be a little advanced, as incredible as they are! I will look into the Mahler that sounds interesting, although I fear again perhaps a little advanced and ideally I would like something written for voice and piano. Can anyone think of any Brahms, Wolf, Schubert etc? Or even anything by French composers like Debussy, Duparc, Fauré etc? Also should mention I am a soprano, probably heading towards full lyric, although I started out thinking I was a mezzo and my voice is kind of in a transitional phase so I'm not looking for anything too high at the moment!


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Try Benjamin Britten's arrangement of O Can Ye Sew Cushions. 

Don't go anywhere near the Youtube renditions though, they are dreadful


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Peter Warlock - The Curlew

And to a lesser extent (though it is a favourite of mine) - The Distracted Maid


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Schubert- Winterreise
Mahler- _Der Abscheid_
Valentin Silvestrov- _Silent Songs_
Peter Lieberson _Neruda Songs_

Certainly there are many more by Brahms, Schumann, Schubert, Duparc, Faure, Debussy, Samuel Barber, etc...


----------



## 0212 (Dec 28, 2009)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Schubert- Winterreise
> Mahler- _Der Abscheid_
> Valentin Silvestrov- _Silent Songs_
> Peter Lieberson _Neruda Songs_
> ...


Any in particular spring to mind? Bearing in mind that I am a young soprano!


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

dowland - in darkness let me dwell


----------

